# What exactly do you pay for? ***confused!!***



## Pinktink (Dec 17, 2008)

Hello All,

Sorry for asking what is probably a really dumb question but in trying to choose between clinics I have got myself all twisted up?

LWC - From what I can gather you have to pay for the initial consultation which is £295 - does this involve your blood tests or are  
        they extra, I can see it includes the TV scan? 
      - Then the IVF cycle is free - do you have to pay for the drugs.... if so how much.... I have seen it varies from clinic to clinic... 
          can you just go to a pharmacy?
      - If you need ICSI it's £500 - can you choose to have it - does it increase fertilisation.....
      - If you go to Blasts you have to pay an extra £500? Is this right
      - If you need donor sperm its £550?

Bourn Hall - Their Pre-IVF package is £650 but if you get the tests done yourself which bits do you have to have - I'm assuming the 
                initial consultation -- Do you need both TV scans (Day 2 Antral Follicle count and Late follicular TV scan with endometrial 
                assessment and hormone assay) If so this comes to £390?
              - Then the IVF is free - Including drugs according to their list... is that true in peoples experience or are there extras...
              - ICSI if you need it is also free - can you choose icsi or is it if they decide you need it?
              - Going to blasts is £800?
              - Donor sperms you have to pay a £1000 family reservation fee - is this in addition to the £500 per treatment or does your 
                first lot of spermies come in the £1000? Can you get sperm from another sperm bank to avoid this fee?

I know that is a lot of questions - if anyone can just answer one or two that would be amazing.... I think I'm going   but we are going to the info days in jan for LWC - I think I'd better book onto the bourn hall one too.... 

HELP


----------



## Renee_ (Sep 24, 2006)

Hello PinkTink

From what i have learnt and experienced with Bourne Hall AND LWC is that they will accept mostly all blood tests performed by your regular local NHS hospital. We done this and it was all fine. (LWC i found were 'stuffy' about it though!) My hospital informed me that there can legally be no charge what so ever for HIV 1 & 2 bloods and HEPITITUS 1 & 2 bloods when performed by the NHS. Most sexual health clinics or GP's are perfectly happy to forward all results to the clinic directly. (This is how it worked for us anyway!) Infact our GP put through all of our blood tests with no problems at all.

- LWC charge for ICSI is 500 yes! (With egg sharing)
Bourn Hall it is free!

- I think (but i'm not 100%) that if you attend an 'open evening' at either of these clinics then the initial consultation is free.

- With the egg sharing scheme i didn't pay anything for drugs at all

I still say Bourn Hall is the better of the two clinics. You couldn't pay me to return to LWC. I found them all VERY snobby and unprofessional.

I would say attend open evenings at both clinics to see what feels best for YOU! Best of luck   

The above post is personal opinion and not that of Fertility Friends


----------

